# Firenock's



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

I am now on my 2nd season using these and they still preform flawlessly.
Now that they have proven to be outstanding, I now have a firenock on every arrow I own and I won't shoot one without a firenock on it. They hve been a great tuning tool over the summer as well, now if the season would just hurry up & get here.  :thumbs_up


----------



## NoSecondBest (Jan 18, 2009)

I've used them all and Firenock is the only one to hold up after shooting it several times. Other brands all fail after a minimal amount of shooting. Great company to deal with also.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

pjwatson05 said:


> Firenocks offers these nocks in virtually every carbon arrow shaft from standard, fat and slim-diameter as well as aluminum arrows that utilize the uni-bushing system.


The statement above is no longer true. After all the hassle and failure people using Firenock in Uni-bushing system, (glueing the circuit to the nock and put it inside the un-bushing system. As of 2/11/2009, Firenock LLC have decided it will make the following disclaimer on its packaging.

Warning:	Firenock must make multiple contact points with the inside wall of the arrow in order to function properly. Presence of uni-bushing while using Firenock will void all warranty.

It is also on our FAQ page.
http://www.firenock.com/faqs.htm#09_2
*Will any Firenock “G” series work with Easton uni-bushing system?*
No Firenock can work properly when a Uni-Bushing is installed. All Firenock systems require multiple contact points on the inside wall of the arrow shaft. The Uni-Bushing system makes the multiple contact points impossible to achieve. If an arrow has a Uni-Bushing installed, the Uni-Bushing will need to be removed in order for the Firenock to work properly. Some people have tried to glue the circuit into the nock so that it would work in aluminum arrows, but the performance and results have been marginal at best. Thus we do not recommend that a Firenock system be installed in ANY arrow that has a Uni-Bushing system installed.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Firenocks are the best lighted nocks i have ever used. I have shot them over 1000 times & have never had 1 fail to light up. If you ever have a problem or a question Dorge is always willing to help you out.:thumbs_up*


----------



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

Their still going strong & going on their 3rd season :mg:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

I love my firenocks!


----------



## boonner (Aug 31, 2009)

*Fireknocks*

I'll have to give them a try all the others are junk!


----------



## ventilator44 (Feb 25, 2010)

If any of yall are making plans to attend the Southern Trophy Hunters expo in Greensboro,NC on the weekend of July 23rd, Firenock will be there. I will be helping Dorge run a booth that weekend. Stop by and say hello. Do your own evaluation as we will have many different sizes of nocks and arrows to demo.:teeth:


----------



## FireStalker (Apr 18, 2007)

Good to hear, it's just down the road and I may have to go this year. Thanks for the head's up. Would like to meet Dorge since I've talked to him on the phone a few times, and I could probably use some new batteries too. I've really enjoyed my Firenocks for the last 3 yrs with zero problems.


----------



## NephNurse (Jul 4, 2010)

*Xbow*

Let me chime in by saying that I use them in a Parker Terminator Xbow at over 340 fps and not one failure to light. I have skipped them off the plentiful N.E. Michigan shale, through juniper bushes, 6 deer and a few cedar trees. The three I started last summer with are going strong this summer and will be going strong come Oct 1st. 
Now, I have a new compound and my GT hunting arrows will have firenocks on them. My hard headed buddy uses the magnet activated ones but has lost his magnets from last year. Guess he can dig out his "pull and shoot" original ones but I think he bumped them and the batteries are all dead. But he couldn't see paying 15 bucks for those fancy kind. Saved enough to buy a second kind that might be better (Now where the heck are those magnets).:darkbeer:


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Whats the price like compared to like lumonok?


----------



## NephNurse (Jul 4, 2010)

Try firenock.com
Prices are there with any style just about any one could dream up. If you are not sure give them a call and they will walk you through what you need.
They are a little more than Lum-0-nocks IMHO, very worth it and I have seen or tried them all including DIY ones made with thrill bobber lights.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the follow up reviews, I will have to pick up a pack this season. 

In your opinion which color/nock combo is the brightest?


----------



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

05_sprcrw said:


> Thanks for the follow up reviews, I will have to pick up a pack this season.
> 
> In your opinion which color/nock combo is the brightest?



Red on Red (Red LED & Red Nock) no question about it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

pjwatson05 said:


> Red on Red (Red LED & Red Nock) no question about it.


:thumbs_up 

Sounds good to me.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I also like the Firenock well over the Lumenock. The Lumenock just doesn't light up every time and is unrelieable.


----------

